# throwing a big pine top 22'



## murphy4trees (Sep 4, 2011)

throwing a big pine top.mov - YouTube

The action starts around 11:00.. big pine top thrown a good ways.. shows close up of the cut and the pull.. was a fun and exciting day.. 

Dedicating this on to prentice 110. R.I.P. Mathew....


----------



## flushcut (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah it really sucks about Matt. That was a good jump.


----------



## treeman82 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice vid as always Dan, but what did I miss?


----------



## flushcut (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't really know what happened but he did not die in a tree I know that much. I was really looking forward to working with him again he had a laugh that was priceless.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

flushcut said:


> I don't really know what happened but he did not die in a tree I know that much. I was really looking forward to working with him again he had a laugh that was priceless.


 
Wow. That's rough. RIP Matt.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 5, 2011)

Yep, I know I let out a few heavy hearted sighs upon hearing this news today.

I know I'm gonna be having a beer for Matt later on... and I damn sure know who I'm gonna be thinking of next tree I rip apart with one of my 372's. Very, very sad news indeed.

RIP Matt.


----------



## NCTREE (Sep 5, 2011)

that sux! didn't know the kid very well other than from his posts on here. It's always sad to hear news of a fellow AS losing his life. Best regards to family and friends. R.I.P. If anyone cares to share the story please do.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 5, 2011)

murphy4trees said:


> throwing a big pine top.mov - YouTube
> 
> The action starts around 11:00.. big pine top thrown a good ways.. shows close up of the cut and the pull.. was a fun and exciting day..
> 
> Dedicating this on to prentice 110. R.I.P. Mathew....


 
While I realize that there may be reasons why you haven't posted what happened to Matt, it still seems to me like it's in bad taste to post that a friend died, and not tell us what happened. Maybe you should have waited till the details could have been brought out, before you posted.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 5, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> While I realize that there may be reasons why you haven't posted what happened to Matt, it still seems to me like it's in bad taste to post that a friend died, and not tell us what happened. Maybe you should have waited till the details could have been brought out, before you posted.


 
Agreed.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 5, 2011)

I heard from Dave (treeslayer) that they were working Irene together in Va.. THey had a killer day, working two cranes, pulled $50K trees of houses. It was tough to make out what exactly happened next as I was driving a truck with a lot of background noise and in a bad cell area, so I missed a lot of what Dave said. It hit him real hard as those guys had done some serious work together over the years, so I wasn't about to say "WHAT?"

All I heard was there was alchohol and maybe something else involved.. he was passed out but had a pulse and was breathing, and then Dave got the news that he died.. Dave was in the tree when he found out.. SO I don't know the exact timing or sequence of events, or whereabouts.. 

I told Dave that this is beyond our knowing.. This is between God and His child.. 

Life is short.. We are all going to have our day to die, so live well in the mean time and be thankful for every moment..


----------



## megaprant (Sep 24, 2011)

very sad i see


----------



## NHlocal (Nov 16, 2011)

*Throwing a big pine top*

Hello murphy4trees,
:msp_ohmy:Sooooooo..., how many times have you done that before???:msp_ohmy:
:msp_thumbsup:Very nicely done. Thanks for posting the video.:msp_thumbsup:
By the way, did the couple that owned the place watch you do that?
Work safe.:msp_thumbup:
NHlocal.


----------



## lxt (Dec 1, 2011)

I like that old guy when he hears what the crane will cost (like its even needed)..........I also like the narrative when its said that I post these on youtube & eveyone says im crazy & how lucky I am....Lucky 15 times in a row?

what I notice in your Vids Murph is alot of dramatic, over the top, un-necessary BS........why in gods green earth would you need to bring in a 75ft bucket for that? there shouldnt even be any further yard damage!!!! & then to suggest a crane?

Climb it & piece it down...........cut n dry, Ya know I have had to do some "hairy" stuff cause it was the only way!! but you do it to show off for the Newbs when its totally uncalled for............does the fact that they think you`re all that mean so much? heres my thought:

remember how you said "its beyond our experience level & understanding?" Im thinking its beyond your audiences experience & understanding & thats why they think you`re so good!!! what a dis-appointment they`re in for when they do become experienced..!

Watch the dog during all the sales BS....LOL, dog just turns his back on em!


LXT..............


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice experiment, Murphy. Well engineered too. It went well. You made the cut as low as you could without even any additional bush trim. 

The deep step/thick hinge, and little bitty notch, and pulling over with a floating block instead of tearing up the lawn....that's only engineering genius. :alien2: 

If I were you, I would take this video portfolio you've accumulated to the lending offices, and see who gives you the better slice of what you can do. A good crew leader/engineer can be a lot of benefit to a lot of people in the commercial side. You proly just think that kind of job isn't you like it's not your style, but I think that's just the expiring competition thinking at work on you.

If I were a lender, I'd see you, and I would think "how can I get a slice of what he's worth." Right away I would lend because you are money. 

The last bit in this "motion picture" is where the Murph turns the mindful scope in his mind onto the bigger plans which is what lenders would want to know your heading up. I'm not stupid. When there's going to be MLB home runs in an MLB park, there's people that get right in front of all that to sell the tickets. That's all these lenders would do to you....errrrr....for you. 

I'm just saying this, and I'm not worried about the flack for pointing this out. And you could do a lot more people a benefit than the wretchedy homeowners you're looking at in the vid. There's lots more customers, and customers of your customers, and employees, and arboriculture leadership to be made that you could deliver what you got to. Look at Jeffy over here in CA who is basically doing that. It worked for him, and he doesn't even need advertising which is another ball park.




Eh, that's my three cents, ay? Better than that whole spiel LXT dropped on it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lxt (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe you should of invited him out to throw that pine top for you............:msp_thumbup: I mean after all there was only a road & some other landscape stuff...no big deal.....with all that experience & precision the road would of been fine...

BTW..........the Dog was the smartest being there, even it knew when the BS started to fly.......FTA, you trying to suck up to ole Murph?



LXT...........


----------



## treemandan (Dec 3, 2011)

Murph, yer a ham and I think that lady wants a bite. Nice hole shot... you crazy ####ing bastard.

Did you guys see that? He was standing there talking then all the sudden he's doing mach 5 down the drive. I didn't hear anybody say it was lunchtime. Yo Murph, don't forget to bring me back a samwidch.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 3, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Nice experiment, Murphy. Well engineered too. It went well. You made the cut as low as you could without even any additional bush trim.
> 
> The deep step/thick hinge, and little bitty notch, and pulling over with a floating block instead of tearing up the lawn....that's only engineering genius. :alien2:
> 
> ...



I take X's bull#### over yers any day of the week. If a lender saw that he/she would run away and lock themselves in the vault.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 3, 2011)

And X, you got to point that miserable mouth of yers somwhere else man. Its getting old and you ain't never posted nothing


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 4, 2011)

lxt said:


> Maybe you should of invited him out to throw that pine top for you............:msp_thumbup: I mean after all there was only a road & some other landscape stuff...no big deal.....with all that experience & precision the road would of been fine...
> 
> BTW..........the Dog was the smartest being there, even it knew when the BS started to fly.......FTA, you trying to suck up to ole Murph?
> 
> ...



Lol! Yeah, I think FTA is hoping to get Murph to go to the bathhouse with him.. probably has plans for that mullet!


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 4, 2011)

:msp_cursing:


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 4, 2011)

not taking you guys seriously is easy!


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 4, 2011)

I had coaches take me aside here at AS, and introduce this concept to me. At first I thought, "No, wait. How can so many fools be wrong." As it so happens, these "wise ones" were correct. opcorn:


----------



## lxt (Dec 5, 2011)

treemandan said:


> And X, you got to point that miserable mouth of yers somwhere else man. Its getting old and you ain't never posted nothing



Maybe Ill bring my miserable mouth up & watch you mop floors & do dishes??, I posted some pics & thats all I prolly will post, as far as doing hairy stuff...........maybe you should check out me cradling a pine top over the garage & part of the house with powerlines off to the side of me!!! 

All I see from Murph is a bunch of AA type videos..........Frankly I find AA`s stuff more entertaining they`re both the same if you ask me, one just has the right equipment to destroy stuff the other has a lawn mower, everyone wants to post pics/vids thinking their all that........even you!! who cares to see your mug & dish towel on the steps looking like a beat down just took place on ya!

What Im saying is: you wanna post instructional videos? you think yer that good? you think you do extreme/precision falling? well....think again! Murph rigs stuff up with a football field to drop it in or better yet he coulda just continued chunking em down..But No......lets pretend we have a delicate, complex situation so we can SEE if our knowledge works? Then to add insult to instructional video..........he shows us how to drop on roads/driveways, how to improperly notch & drop while busting up a home owners tree & ohh so much more!!!!

I dont have time to post pics & Vids.................Im busy working!!! Ya know in my own little world where I just dont have the experience or understanding of how to drop a tree, especially with the precision to put it on the road or land it on the tree the neighbor didnt want touched Murphy wants to downgrade other services cause of their workmanship!! well Im downgrading his workmanship cause what I have seen its not precision, its not extreme.......Its not Professional, Its a bunch of ego inflated snakeoil salesman BS



LXT................


----------



## lxt (Dec 5, 2011)

murphy4trees said:


> not taking you guys seriously is easy!




Thats how we feel about you & your videos! :msp_w00t:



LXT...........


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 5, 2011)

lxt said:


> Thats how we feel about you & your videos! :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...........



It's like you can't read. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 5, 2011)

lxt said:


> Its not Professional, Its a bunch of ego inflated snakeoil salesman BS
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................




Cuckoo


Shut up. This guy is trying to get ideas in feedback and is basically socializing with the modern tech, and you're ass is getting in the way of the TV, jack! :msp_thumbdn:

Your on air "Hag Time with LXT" show at AS isn't everything you were hoping it would be. It's childish, and it dead ends every time you chime in instead of continuing forward.

By the way, as far as I know or anyone else around the world that follows this website knows, Murphy is a professional small tree service. That's just how it is. Pull your head out of your ass, and have a fresh look here, old man. The guy seems to me to be full blown in 2011 not 1907.

So besides speaking of the best entertainment by Murphy here, I suppose I have to talk about how a small residential tree service gets away with more than a commercial service too.

When you are a low income home owner, you don't care if a little tree gets hit by a bigger tree. You care about how the small professional tree service can eliminate a problem tree for cheap. That's all. No more to it. Where are you coming from???

When you live it, LXT, you know what the hell to do. When you are on a commercial ride, you don't know any more whats going on out in the field with the *small services*. Your repeated concern on this thread is about something you have no sense of. NOW READ IT AGAIN, OL' LXT. YOU DON'T HAVE ANY SENSE OF WHAT A GUY LIKE THAT IS DOING. 




I like it when I can say stuff like that online, and then go my merry way to work without worrying about getting punched in the face. :biggrin:


----------



## lxt (Dec 5, 2011)

Why FTA..............my, my what a wonderful bunch of jiz that was flowing from your mouth!!

you little nutpump (Murphys at that) Look everyone.........FTA spoke, LOL...get back to finishing that pine tree you needed help on dropping when you first arrived here, Im sure your lil buddy Murph will come & help you since regurgitating his goo for a second tasting is your MO...!

Not sure what that lil rant was about & you should be happy you can go to work instead of getting punched in the face....something tells me you have taken a shot to the chin often & not just with a fist, you wanna come to the defense of some blowhard posting Videos of reckless work with an arrogant ego that knowsit all....thats your Biz! 

what a wad of stool you are..............low income area doesnt care if a tree get crushed & the world thinking Murph has a professional small tree service  Well you got this much right "a tree, a road, a driveway....ah hell they all got hit" & "small tree service.........yep, professional..........NO!!"

tell us "for the action" what kinda action you wanting from ole Murph? LMFAO





LXT.................


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe you are actually gay, and that might be why you are acting like something kinda makes you feel funny, ay? I'm not feeling it. What's it like? Nothing happening here on my end of this NATIONAL INTERNET FORUM it is going on in you, but some folks might assume there's lots of something going on at your end of the line like with nuts and bodily fluids namely your pea brain's bile balance. 


Good luck with the grown up thing, and good luck paying me back. You don't make what it takes, so don't bother.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 5, 2011)

No excuses from me, but the vids are science experiments. I'm all for those. I mean I went to college and private schools, right? 

As far as these few old kids coming out like they do here and there, that's science too. The different science. 

They're not anyone's problem, so everyone moves on without saying anything about their outburst, but everyone better believe I'm not afraid of them. And the facts are the facts about a the tree contractor and his techniques/experiments which the thread is actually about.


----------



## lxt (Dec 6, 2011)

Good point,

whats even more strange is that one moment FTA posts & makes comments toward me (that make no sense) & then gives me a Like in the same thread............talk about a confused person?



LXT.............


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 6, 2011)

Del_Corbin said:


> . If a crew were trying to purposely cause a barber chair accident caused by to hard a pull so they could catch it on video



That is in the works.. I AM just waiting for the right job to set it up..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 6, 2011)

HERES MURPH and treegayer doing some stump removal [video=youtube_share;qtJn75JwndU]http://youtu.be/qtJn75JwndU[/video]


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 6, 2011)

They should have used the brand new hank of true blue!


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 6, 2011)

These videos are documentaries... VERY low budget.. simply showing what happens on tree jobs.. it is just everyday work for me, yet they tend to cause a lot of controversy... They are not scientific, though some of the work is borderline experimental (not quite hold my beer and watch this.. more like "I think I can pull this off... stand back and let's see what happens"). I like trying new things and pushing the limits to see what can and can't be done.. while keeping the work safe.. FYI.. not one branch was broken in that ornamental cherry on the miscommunication vid Del.. So pushing the limits is how I learn.. I try to share that in the videos..


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 6, 2011)

Pushing the limits is how a lot of people "learn". I do hear what you're saying though.


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 6, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> HERES MURPH and treegayer doing some stump removal



And of course I get to put up with such non-sense...


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 6, 2011)

murphy4trees said:


> And of course I get to put up with such non-sense...



Yeah, I hear you have made a widespread celebrity out of yourself with these videos! lol.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 6, 2011)

lxt said:


> Good point,
> 
> whats even more strange is that one moment FTA posts & makes comments toward me (that make no sense) & then gives me a Like in the same thread............talk about a confused person?
> 
> ...



Oh wow. Great topic LXT! What else can your leakin' brain explain for us with so many neato widdle keyboord characters? :biggrin:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 6, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> HERES MURPH and treegayer doing some stump removal [video=youtube_share;qtJn75JwndU]http://youtu.be/qtJn75JwndU[/video]



That the cheapest way to do a twee stump! GEEZE MURPH, GET THE HECK OUT OF HERE WITH THESE TACTICS. :bang: 

I so tired of expwaining zis. :msp_unsure:


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 6, 2011)

lxt said:


> Good point,
> 
> whats even more strange is that one moment FTA posts & makes comments toward me (that make no sense) & then gives me a Like in the same thread............talk about a confused person?
> 
> ...



He's not confused, he knows right where that bathouse is and where he belongs.. he is just hoping to have murph accompany him. :biggrin:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 6, 2011)

And yes, my fewow aborist drop outs :msp_tongue:, science is experimenting. In order to establish understanding, you are going to develop a test. After the test or experymint, then a conclusion gets in your head. IF IT DID NOT REGISTER IN YOUR HEAD, IT'S YOUR HEAD THAT IS THE PROBLEM. 

How else are you going to develop concepts and "the eye" for field of work which is often an engineering job if you don't get in the truck, and go do some expert experimenting? 



And LXT and TeaBagDan. I'm sure if you can display that kind of behavior on a public forum, you are bone headed numb enough and radical enough to rob people and who knows what else. Don't talk to me about anything even if it's about using up more than half a roll of toilet paper in one sitting or something. otstir: Not even then or for even anything similar oop:, or I will tie you from the back of my truck and explain to people what you're about. :biggrin:


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

And to pile on I guess, I worked with a climber last week that was being lazy and hurrying to get through the job. He used the "mini-notch" quite a few times.
I mean no disrespect Daniel, but it really truly isn't a safe practice my friend! It required ten times the normal force to pull a simple leader over, twice the leader went 45 deg. to the notch, I can go on. One lead we pulled with the truck, if I hadn't just floored the truck when I saw it coming it would have landed right on a garage! There was no control involved, it was shear force doing the work that should have been easy pulls.
It seems I'm bagging on you, and we've had this discussion elsewhere in depth, but now that I have used and seen it in use, I can attest it is a dangerous practice first hand!
People pull up your vids on youtube, you present yourself well and come across as an "educator" whether you mean to or not, "Joe homeowner" will watch and think this is the new and better way that all the fancy wazoo arborist types are using and is going to get himself killed!


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 6, 2011)

We know the inherit risks, and that is the cost of this vocation. 

You know you're right, Del, but you also can agree that the discussion leads to a slippery slope of what ifs where we doubt the truck's application because the drive shaft may fall out, and the truck could flip. 

You're right, but I know how fellers start down the slippery slope at this point. And yes, point about ripping up the ol' corrupted root ball is a good one, and can Murph even pull this crap off? Ya. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 6, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> And to pile on I guess, I worked with a climber last week that was being lazy and hurrying to get through the job. He used the "mini-notch" quite a few times.
> I mean no disrespect Daniel, but it really truly isn't a safe practice my friend! It required ten times the normal force to pull a simple leader over, twice the leader went 45 deg. to the notch, I can go on. One lead we pulled with the truck, if I hadn't just floored the truck when I saw it coming it would have landed right on a garage! There was no control involved, it was shear force doing the work that should have been easy pulls.
> It seems I'm bagging on you, and we've had this discussion elsewhere in depth, but now that I have used and seen it in use, I can attest it is a dangerous practice first hand!
> People pull up your vids on youtube, you present yourself well and come across as an "educator" whether you mean to or not, "Joe homeowner" will watch and think this is the new and better way that all the fancy wazoo arborist types are using and is going to get himself killed!


C'mon Andy.. I understand your point about the homeowners (I give people more credit than that!), AND still that is a miscarachtorization of the situation.. The mini-notch, which is quite useful and effective IN THE RIGHT SITUATION, SHOULD NOT be used when doing precision falling... it has its uses.. often when there is no need to pull at all. I showed it in a video where there was no access to pull the saw around the back of the tree for the backcut! 
How much sense do you have, to keep working with someone after seeing that unsafe work practices.. I wouldn't put up with it.. You want to talk about unsafe..... most unsafe in this business is just working with the wrong people..


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Make no mistake, that is the LAST time I will EVER work with him again!


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 6, 2011)

Del_Corbin said:


> The point I'd like to make is that when we use equipment capable of exerting extremely large forces into the tree felling/pulling scenario is that it greatly multiplies and miscalculations in the planned final outcome. Take for instance, if the whole tree had come over with its rootball. If a rope pulling device like the Maasdam........or fiddle blocks........or even a GRCS were used for pulling the slower application of applied force would have given you more time to appraise the situation, communicate to your puller....and finish your back cut felling the tree as planned.
> 
> I use vehicles to pull sometimes, too.



Del,
This is a bit of a tricky issue, becasue you can clearly get into a lot of trouble if the pulling force or falling cut are mishandled.. not something that any big company could ever condone.. HOWEVER, if a faller understands exactly how to form the proper hinge for the situation, and there is good communication between the faller and the "puller", the use of equipment in suburban tree falling can be extremely safe and productive.. the only question is "how does one determine when the faller has the knowledge and skill to do so safely".. I would have never not communicated the pre-fall plan to the op on that job if there was any serious risk.. AND it was unbelieveable to me that he did what he did... he's seen the process 100s of times... IMO the risk of breaking the top out was much greater than barber chair on that dead maple.. I know a contract climber that had the entire top of a big mulberry land on him when the company owner pulled too early on the skid steer.. I use every fall on the ground to hone falling skill and develop knowledge so that when it counts in the air, and my life is on the line, I can proceed with confidence..


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 6, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> And to pile on I guess, I worked with a climber last week that was being lazy and hurrying to get through the job. He used the "mini-notch" quite a few times.
> I mean no disrespect Daniel, but it really truly isn't a safe practice my friend! It required ten times the normal force to pull a simple leader over, twice the leader went 45 deg. to the notch, I can go on. One lead we pulled with the truck, if I hadn't just floored the truck when I saw it coming it would have landed right on a garage! There was no control involved, it was shear force doing the work that should have been easy pulls.
> It seems I'm bagging on you, and we've had this discussion elsewhere in depth, but now that I have used and seen it in use, I can attest it is a dangerous practice first hand!
> People pull up your vids on youtube, you present yourself well and come across as an "educator" whether you mean to or not, "Joe homeowner" will watch and think this is the new and better way that all the fancy wazoo arborist types are using and is going to get himself killed!



LOL, will they screw it up? Sure as chit, they will. I've been around long enough to know that's inevitable, but that's up to their stupid arses to get done. 
You really have to have that engineering eye to see the forces, vectors, velocities etc working together, or you can't understand why all of the components in the pine top toss step notch works for Murph's particular purpose.

My point is that not everyone can see it straight, but some people can, and those should be directing the job not the online peanut gallery. 

You know, my pops can't see green. He sees gray instead. It's not a choice. It's his brains aren't doing the work to bring up that brilliant, vibrant color to his concsiousness. You'll know when you can't see green because someone is going to notice you don't make the fickle distinction between the color spectrum. It works like that for an engineer's eye too. Someone will tell you when you don't distinguish the forces that are available to you on a job. And those that see them clearly can cut the job closer than the guys that can't. 

That's facts, jacks. Now LXT, sing for me you fuddy bastar. LOL 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 6, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> Make no mistake, that is the LAST time I will EVER work with him again!


BUT still you made the judgment to keep working with him that day.. what did you make more important than safe work practices? Finishing the job??? the $$$? Why didn't you stop the guy and finish it yourself or talk some sense to him and teach him how to make a proper notch and backcut, or stop the job and come back another day with another climber etc... surely there were other options..


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I've done a fair amount of falling, I have a pretty good grasp of forces, vectors and otherwise. Most of my falling is in thick woods, get it right or fight a long time to get it down. You learn a lot really fast, the really hard way in that situation!
I've done several close quarters fells for home owners, I can tell them where the tree will land and why, most doubt me until it's on the ground, then go in the house quietly!
I'm certainly not without my mistakes, fortunately no property damage was ever done, I had room when I experimented. Anyone that tells you every fell has gone properly, well, is a liar! We all make mistakes and will continue to do so, that's just life!
No, I can't get out and fell tree's like I used to and want to anymore, and yes, my climbing days are over now. Nothing I can do about either of those situations, I'm screwed for the rest of my life. But that doesn't mean I don't know anything about the physics of it, haven't done it, and can't continue to learn about it/from it!


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

murphy4trees said:


> BUT still you made the judgment to keep working with him that day.. what did you make more important than safe work practices? Finishing the job??? the $$$? Why didn't you stop the guy and finish it yourself or talk some sense to him and teach him how to make a proper notch and backcut, or stop the job and come back another day with another climber etc... surely there were other options..



I can't climb anymore, I broke my back a year ago August, those days are over in my world Daniel! I made nothing off the job, it was removing two large Maples on my Mom and Dad's property, I was there supporting them and being groundie for him.
I've worked with him and used him for years, seems he's gotten into drugs, bad, and there wasn't much reasoning, explaining or dealing with him! I explained how I wanted it done and he'd just do what he wanted anyway!
We got it done, nobody got hurt, nothing major got torn up, sent him on his way and will never call him again!


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the back Andy... that sucks... Some people you just can't talk sense to.


----------



## lxt (Dec 6, 2011)

FTA............or is it Elmer Fudd? you worthless ball bag....................SHUT UP! 


All this discussion about other than the facts are misleading, maybe that ornamental cherry didnt have damage?? But why do something that blatantly stupid to begin with? why say you read editions (particularly #4) when you havent, & Oooo so many other whys????

If AA would have done something like that we would have busted on him, the fact that certain terminology is used to describe something is what has the veterans of this trade rolling their eyes, Murph I have no doubt you are a good tree man.......But when I read & listen to the arrogants, lies & see the wrong doings while busting the competition, I just view you in a different light Now.

what you do is no better or any more difficult than what the rest of us do day in & day out.........the problem is even when you`re wrong you wanna be right & go to great lengths to prove it........atleast AA admits his short comings...you just try to make excuses for yours!



LXT......................


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 6, 2011)

murphy4trees said:


> And of course I get to put up with such non-sense...



If I gotta watch the "PINE TREE TRACTOR PULLS" and then have you explain it too me for 15 minutes trying not to HANG myself , than you can watch a 1 minute stump tearing video , and if you say then don't watch , I can't ignore a car crash either ... But in reality its a good thing you made a video explanation because to a neighbor that may look like some cowboy weekend warrior type of #### there , I mean doing the speed limit in someones driveway are you nuts


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 6, 2011)

The video is fine... just don't attribute it to me...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 6, 2011)

murphy4trees said:


> The video is fine... just don't attribute it to me...



Interesting .... Kinda makes sense to you now almost like making a broad assumption and statements about quality and knowledge of others .... You have to admit I mean I found a white dodge and all ...Some good police work ehhhh?


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 6, 2011)

ya that was a nice touch..it was even a 4 door...

True story..... last summer I was on vacation and here's what happened:
My neighbor, who does a lot of free work for me, asked if he could borrow a truck to pull a stump out of his front yard.. "No problem, but we'll use the grinder.. " He said.. no just use the truck.. I insisted.. that's what the grinder is for.. 

SO I come home to find out that this guy hooked a couple chains together to reach the street, hooked onto the front of another pick-up F-250, that was towing the grinder. one of my co-workers was driving.. he hits the gas, chains separate, recoil throw a chains across the hood leaving a 3' row of sizable dents, and breaks the windshield...


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 7, 2011)

lxt said:


> FTA............or is it Elmer Fudd? you worthless ball bag....................SHUT UP!
> 
> LXT......................



NOW YOU WANNA TALK CARTOONS. YER GUNNA GET IT. :mad2:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 7, 2011)

murphy4trees said:


> ya that was a nice touch..it was even a 4 door...
> 
> True story..... last summer I was on vacation and here's what happened:
> My neighbor, who does a lot of free work for me, asked if he could borrow a truck to pull a stump out of his front yard.. "No problem, but we'll use the grinder.. " He said.. no just use the truck.. I insisted.. that's what the grinder is for..
> ...



Now that sounds boss, ol' Murph! Whatya say we stretch our beer hands all out and we go get together as much beer and hot tempers as we can handle? Me, you, LXT, the whole gang, you know. We spit on people, and we'll even talk about them like they were last weeks table scraps. Big bad LXT has been after me a long time about this, and I just think he'd be all for it if you said you wanted in too. 

Right, LXT? :msp_mad:


----------



## lxt (Dec 7, 2011)

FTA.............WTF are you talking about?

no one is spitting on anyone, we are just commenting on workmanship, professionalism, knowledge & proper tree care! Frankly I am unsure where you are going with your posts..........they make no sense & have no value to them in regards to this trade!

I would like to read what you think about what you have seen from an educated arboricultural position......c`mon FTA...fill us up with knowledge!!!



LXT.........


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 7, 2011)

lxt said:


> FTA.............WTF are you talking about?
> 
> no one is spitting on anyone, we are just commenting on workmanship, professionalism, knowledge & proper tree care! Frankly I am unsure where you are going with your posts..........they make no sense & have no value to them in regards to this trade!
> 
> ...



LOL






I'm just going to work.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 7, 2011)

FTA, dude, you gotta lay off whatever the #### you're on, cuz it ain't working out real well for ya!


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 7, 2011)

murphy4trees said:


> ya that was a nice touch..it was even a 4 door...
> 
> True story..... last summer I was on vacation and here's what happened:
> My neighbor, who does a lot of free work for me, asked if he could borrow a truck to pull a stump out of his front yard.. "No problem, but we'll use the grinder.. " He said.. no just use the truck.. I insisted.. that's what the grinder is for..
> ...



So how come you didnt video that?:biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2011)

murphy4trees said:


> ya that was a nice touch..it was even a 4 door...
> 
> True story..... last summer I was on vacation and here's what happened:
> My neighbor, who does a lot of free work for me, asked if he could borrow a truck to pull a stump out of his front yard.. "No problem, but we'll use the grinder.. " He said.. no just use the truck.. I insisted.. that's what the grinder is for..
> ...



speaking of windshields I saw a guy hit a water main cap snow plowing and it bounced off his roof and smashed his moon roof all over his head in the middle of a snow storm mixed with rain ....He was so mad that he had to drive around with a blue tarp on his brand new truck for 10 hours ....


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 7, 2011)

And I thought you were gonna work on swapping out that avatar murph?? I just had this horrific vision of you twirling those gay mullet pigtails like a schoolgirl with that queer smug look on your face while posting... MDS shudders.. :msp_scared:

Please, just make it go away man!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> And I thought you were gonna work on swapping out that avatar murph?? I just had this horrific vision of you twirling those gay mullet pigtails like a schoolgirl with that queer smug look on your face while posting... MDS shudders.. :msp_scared:
> 
> Please, just make it go away man![/QUOtes. That's just mean you have great hair all the women I know would be envious , besides treeslayer needs something to pull on so he doesn't fall off in the dark


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 7, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> > And I thought you were gonna work on swapping out that avatar murph?? I just had this horrific vision of you twirling those gay mullet pigtails like a schoolgirl with that queer smug look on your face while posting... MDS shudders.. :msp_scared:
> ...


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 7, 2011)

The only f'rs getting the unwanted feelings are the only f'rs getting the unwanted feelings. Hmmmmm, what's up, j azzes??? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 7, 2011)

FAT, I still have no idea what you are going on about.
Dan, kinda sorry, but man it's funny!
[video=youtube;RnMj1FI9Jpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnMj1FI9Jpo[/video]


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 8, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> FTA, I still have no idea what you are going on about.



Yeah, sorry about that. I'm gonna work on it.......and grow me a mullet.


----------

